# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Ngjirja e zërit.

## PINK

Ok e di qe ne shume raste vjen kur semuresh , ose  kur  kendon gjithe naten .....po kur nuk ke asgje nga keto me lart si shpjegohet ngjirja e zerit . Ka 4 dite qe me eshte ngjirur  zeri dhe nuk e kuptoj ngase me vjen.

Ndonje mendim ketu se cfare mund te bej te get my zeri back .

----------


## green

Nga ajri i thate...
AC e mban hapur naten ti? :Lulja3:  Lere qe te ftoh por po mbylle deren te than ajrin keq fare...

----------


## PINK

Ne fakt kshu me thone shume veta , ndoshta e kam nga AC qe e mbaj gjithe naten On. Por  ne fakt une kam vite qe fle me AC te ndezur gjithe nates , dhe sme ka  ndodh ndonjehere kjo gje. Nuk e di ndoshta...

----------


## loneeagle

uje i ftoht edhe air conditioner

----------


## PINK

Mjalti ben mire per kordat e zerit ne kete rast? Se une i futa nje luge qe me mgjez sikur me qetesoi pak , por prape nuk e kam zerin si me pare. 

ps: Megjithate per disa dite po e mbaj keshtu , po ne fund dua zerin tim . (lol)

----------


## Manulaki

Veze, Pinku veze te gjalle, esell qe ne mengjes, pije rofitke, si Roki Balboa qe pinte gjashte... lol, po ty nje te duhet sa per zerin, nga musklat nuk te di si je, po si do qe te jesh, nuk besoj se te nevojiten si te Rokit.. lol  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

> Veze, Pinku veze te gjalle, esell qe ne mengjes, pije rofitke, si Roki Balboa qe pinte gjashte... lol, po ty nje te duhet sa per zerin, nga musklat nuk te di si je, po si do qe te jesh, nuk besoj se te nevojiten si te Rokit.. lol



E para Manule vezet ketu nuk jane te fresketa si ne shqiperi , qe i merrnin sapo i bente pula dhe i haje pa frike.
e dyta une nuk i rrufis dot vezet e gjalla se ndjej nje si ndjenje si tip peshtirje nga veza e gjalle se e ke parasysh si eshte si e jargavitur. (lol)

e treta thx  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Erlehta

Pi moj zemer vaj ulliri  se te vjen zeri yt  pastaj.

----------


## dp17ego

I am sorry...
Mendimi im modest Pink eshte nje miksure e atyre qe thane miqte me pare.
AC ndikon per keq etj etj...problemi eshte si te sherohesh
Se pari te rekomandoj lageshtimin e ajrit(ne NY lageshtia eshte e larte vetiu keshtu qe nuk e ke te veshtire)
Me tutje mund te marresh disa karamele me mentol dhe me pse jo edhe antiinflamatore te ndryshem si Tylenol etj
Zakonisht pas disa ditesh qe ta kesh mbyllur gojen dhe te mos bertasesh zeri vjen perseri bile edhe me i mire.


Por, dua te te pyes se a ke dublim te zerit(ngjirrja eshte tjeter dhe mund ta dallosh nga dublimi ose zeri me dy tone.
A eshte kjo hera e pare apo ke edhe raste te tjera.



Dhe nje dicka ngushelluese...ne NY ka pasur mjaft raste virozash se fundi qe jane te shoqeruara me ngjirrje zeri.

Te shkuara Pinku dhe ze te mire!
DP

----------


## PINK

Nuk me ka ndodh ndonjehere Dp . Hera e pare ne fakt prandaj po habitem ngase me erdhi. Po kot po pyes si eshte dublimi i zerit ? 

Megjithate thx Dp  :buzeqeshje: 

ps: Cfare lloj doktori je ?

----------


## dp17ego

> Nuk me ka ndodh ndonjehere Dp . Hera e pare ne fakt prandaj po habitem ngase me erdhi. Po kot po pyes si eshte dublimi i zerit ? 
> 
> Megjithate thx Dp 
> 
> ps: Cfare lloj doktori je ?


Nuk jane shenja pleqerie jo lere te flasin gojet e liga
Dublimi i zerit eshte kur del zeri me dy tone, si te ta tregoj ndryshe?
si fisarmonike e care,ok?
Mendoj qe nuk duhet te trembesh, veten kurseje ca zerin

----------


## Manulaki

> Nuk jane shenja pleqerie jo lere te flasin gojet e liga
> Dublimi i zerit eshte kur del zeri me dy tone, si te ta tregoj ndryshe?
> si fisarmonike e care,ok?
> Mendoj qe nuk duhet te trembesh, veten kurseje ca zerin


Kete viva voce e ke per Pinkun???   :pa dhembe:   :Lulja3:  

Pinku... provoji vezet, provoji, bli organike dhe jane dore me nje (shkruaj seriozisht). Nje ne mengjes (mbylli syte) dhe rregullohet fizarmonika  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dp17ego

> Manulaki]Kete viva voce e ke per Pinkun???


 Cfare ironie!lol 
 Mos beso ato qe thone Pink. Viva voc ishte aty edhe me pare :buzeqeshje:  
Ti Manula je me mua apo me ariun?


Pinku... provoji vezet, provoji, bli organike dhe jane dore me nje (shkruaj seriozisht). Nje ne mengjes (mbylli syte) dhe rregullohet fizarmonika 
Jo fizarmonike, jo aqo po te cahet vetem cfryn por duhet te jete me e sakte dicka tjeter qe jep dy tone...psh.... nuk e gjej krahasimin...Help! :djall me brire:

----------


## Manulaki

> Cfare ironie!lol 
>  Mos beso ato qe thone Pink. Viva voc ishte aty edhe me pare 
> Ti Manula je me mua apo me ariun?
> 
> 
> Pinku... provoji vezet, provoji, bli organike dhe jane dore me nje (shkruaj seriozisht). Nje ne mengjes (mbylli syte) dhe rregullohet fizarmonika 
> Jo fizarmonike, jo aqo po te cahet vetem cfryn por duhet te jete me e sakte dicka tjeter qe jep dy tone...psh.... nuk e gjej krahasimin...Help!


Lol, une me ty dhe Pinkun jam, nuk jam kondra asnjerit  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 
E thashe me shaka punen e viva voce-s, dhe e di qe e ke vene qe me perpara.
Kete gjendjen e zerit te Pinkut e kam kaluar vete nje here dhe them se nuk ka gje me te bukur..e them seriozisht, kur te del zeri degjohen dy veta, si korr i vockel nga kraharori, kur te kruhet pak gryka ama, nga ajo thatesia s'ka gje me te bezdisur. 

Pinku, caj mali me mjalte me limon, (nese vezet nuk te pelqejne), ose caj me gjalpe dhe mjalte, dhe pije te ngrohta, as te nxehta, as te ftohta, por te ngrohta. Gjithashtu edhe preshi ben shume mire per gryken. 
Po qe se nuk gjen dot caj mali, si ai i Shqiperise, bej caj najazme (mint - i thone keta ketu) e ke te fresket ne supermarket. Ohohoooo... niceeee

DP.. une dua te bie nga pesha, ka ndonje menyre overnight per te humbur 35 pounds  :ngerdheshje: ... keto klasiket i di, por s'para kam shume nge keto kohe... me ka ardhur ne maje te hundes

----------


## PINK

Flmd shume shoke forumista. 

Ne fakt ne fillim dhe mua sikur me pelqente ca ky zeri si i ngjirur Manule , me kujtonte ate episodin te Friends , por tani sikur po me bezdis. Por megjithate sot sikur jam nje cik me mire. I futa nje luge mjalte , nje shurup per fytin me tylenol , dhe me mire. 

thx again te gjitheve. 

Dhe nje pyetje tjeter me shume per kuriozitet (jam ca ne fakt , skam c'bej )

Cfare ndodh me kordat e zerit sa here ne fleme gjume ? E keni vene re qe zeri ndryshon mbas zgjimit , sikur trashet ca ?

ps:Antripatre , kur te plakem o te marr me vete o plas , ketu ste le . (lol)

----------


## dp17ego

> Flmd shume shoke forumista. 
> 
> Ne fakt ne fillim dhe mua sikur me pelqente ca ky zeri si i ngjirur Manule , me kujtonte ate episodin te Friends , por tani sikur po me bezdis. Por megjithate sot sikur jam nje cik me mire. I futa nje luge mjalte , nje shurup per fytin me tylenol , dhe me mire. 
> 
> thx again te gjitheve. 
> 
> Dhe nje pyetje tjeter me shume per kuriozitet (jam ca ne fakt , skam c'bej )
> 
> Cfare ndodh me kordat e zerit sa here ne fleme gjume ? E keni vene re qe zeri ndryshon mbas zgjimit , sikur trashet ca ?
> ...





Ne fakt mjkimi me i mire per laringitin/ngjirrjen e zerit eshte *vaji i bajames...*
Eshte perdorur qe shume kohe me pare dhe Otojatrit e vjeter e perdornin ne forme aerosoli, po ashtu edhe kengetaret para 50 vjetesh. lol Tani mu kujtua kjo pjese interesante per ngjirrjen e zerit.

Gjate nates trupi yne funksionon ne nivele te tjera metabolizmi kjo edhe nga pozicioni shtrire, Megjithate thuhet qe gjate kohes qe mendojme ne menyre intensive kordat e zerit tendosen dhe ctendosen sikur te flisnim...e njejta gje ndodhe dhe kur degjon nje kenge te bukur me vemendje. Dhe sigurisht edhe gjate gjumit ne shohim endrra te cilat i shoqerojme edhe me levizje bile edhe me zera. Organizmi edhe gjate gjumit jeton edhe leviz.

Teper interesante eshte qe zeri i njeriut eshte *biton,* me dy tone te akorduara ne menyre perfekte. Ne kemi dy korda vokale te cilat kur terhiqen nxjerrin ze te holle dhe anasjelltas. Imagjino se sa i perfeksionuar eshte sistemi yne vokal qe prodhon ato zerat e bukura qe na pelqejne aq shume kur i degjojme.
Sa mire koordinohen dy kordat tona per te hyre ne rezonance valore me njera tjetren dhe te japin nota aq te pastra sa habisin mjeshtrat e muzikes
By thw edhe makinat sot kane nga dy buri dhe mekaniket i ndertojne ne menyre te tille qe notat qe ato prodhojne te jene ne sintoni

Ju pershendes te gjitheve per sensin +++++
DP

Sa per Viva voce lol e vura ne kohen e temes se censures, por e bera si ajo barcaleta qe tregojne per Lalet dhe Labet, e lashe vete pra te fliste,lol

----------


## PINK

Thx Dp per informacionin  .

Te pershendes.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BvizioN

Eshte kryesisht rrjedhoje e ftohjes,apo viruseve te ndryshme nga uji dhe eshte thjeshte tharje e gurmazit.
Sipas keshillave duhet te kontaktosh doktorin nese nuk ke permiresime mbrenda 4 javeve
Normalisht c'do doktor do te keshillonte te pish shume lengje,dhe gjithashtu te konsumosh sa me pak ze (dhe mos te shkoje mendja hiq per te kenduar ne karaoke  :pa dhembe:  )

PINK....se ku lexova se te kishin perjashtuar!! Glad you are here.

----------


## ida-61

Qe te te vije zeri dhe te jete sa me i qarte duhet te pishe veze ne mengjes ose te pazier fare ose te zier surbull(edhe e paziera duhet te jete e ngrohte).Shmang te foluren per disa dite,pra fol sa me pak.Ziej dafina dhe qendro siper avullit qe leshon duke u munduar qe te thithesh sa me shume,dhe kerko vaj dafine ne farmaci,eshte i hidhur shume por rekomandohet shume per zerin gjithashtu edhe dhimbjet e fytit ose per bajamet kur te infektohen etj.Perdoret duke hedhur dy pika me pikatore drejt e ne fyt,gjithashtu leng qepe.Nuk duhet te hashe kikirike,lajthia etj gjera si keto qe te mbyllin kordat e zerit gjithashtu dhe speci djeges ose gjerat e tjera pikante dhe ne menyre absolute asnje pije me permbajtje alkoli.

Kjo ishte per zerin,por nese keto nuk te bejne efekt kjo tregon qe dicka tjeter i mbyll kordat e zerit tend dhe duhet nje vizite tek mjeku per teroide,pasi keto ndikojne shume ne uljen e zerit gjithashtu edhe te ngjirjes.

----------


## Gunnar

Pi leng preshi te zier. Mundesite qe te vjellesh pasi e ke pire jane shume te medhaja por ja vlen ta provosh.
ne fakt une e kam provuar vetem nje here dhe sigurisht......qe volla, po e bera se me duhej patjeter zeri ate dite. Ironikisht zeri me erdhi ate dite pasi kisha vjelle nga lengu i preshit dhe i kisha fut ca gllenjka nga nje shishe konjak Redon.

Kjo ishte eksperienca ime e vetme ne lidhje me kete ceshtje, shpresoj te te ndihmoje...nqs nuk te ka ardhur zeri akoma

----------

